# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  این تابع کد چیکار میکنه

## vB.N3T

بچه ها سلام 
من اینو از help مطلب پیدا کردم یه کمی تحلیلش کردم یه چیزایی متوجه شدم
کسی میدونه  این چیکار میکنه 
*
*

----------

